# Green Jello Shot Dispenser



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

So... Well, see for yourself:










Here are the parameters:
NH3+ 0ppm
50 ppm Ca
.5ppm PO4
8 ppm nitrate
3.5 dKH
9 dGH
ph 6.9
temp 80f

And they are taken before adding 10 drops of trace and 2ml of SS...

I've read that it's not harmful to the fish... and that it generally clears itself up... Will my jello turn clear and let me see in again? Tho, it is cool to see the fish come up to the front apparently out of nowhere...

Thanks,

-MT


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Yikes! That's ALOT of jello shots! :drinkers:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Green water is common when using high lighting, but try not to do a water change becuase that will just lengthen the time the GW lasts. If you have a UV sterilizer you can use it to kill the algae, while you can use a diatom filter to filter it out.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

I made a trip to That Fish Place today and got a System-1 Diatom Filter. I also did a 60% water change before hooking it up. Now I need a timer so that it can run overnite... Guess I'll be making a trip to k-mart tomorrow!

-MT


----------

